# How to clean hard wood floor



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I have hard wood floor which had water spilled due to someone forgetting to unplug the drain on kitchen sink. Now some of hardwood on the floor has black stain marks on the surface. The water that was on the wood surface before is now is dried already. Any advice on how and with what should I use to wash it with ?


Thanks


Zhong


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

On my furniture, for water stains, I use mayonnaise. Do a test area, use a small amount, let it set for 20 - 30 minutes then wipe it away. If it works for you...then go ahead and do the whole stained area.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Murphy's Oil.


----------

